# Shad came in full force - Mar 23, 2016, Occoquan River, VA



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I thought shad might have come in full force earlier than usual because of warm winter we had.
I was right. Shad came to Occoquan River in full force.

This time I used a homemade (by Brandon) gold spoon with a long shank hook. For him, it cost about 30 cents for parts plus his labor. Making lure is his hobby.
My strategy was simple – wear the lucky gloves. I caught many shad on his home made lure. The release was easy and fast because of the long shank hook.

Fishing Log:





Joe


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Dang Joe, I need a pair of those lucky gloves and a handmade lure!!! 

R/D


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Another eventful day! Well done Joe!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> Another eventful day! Well done Joe!


Thanks. I think I fish where fish are regardless species. I guess I have no preference.

Joe


----------

